# Missing Diver off Grayton Beach



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

34YO was reported missing Sunday around 11am. She didnt resurface after a dive 3-4 miles off shore. 
They released her name this morning(Monday). Apparently she has still not been found. Yall keep her and her family in your prayers. 









Missing diver identified in Grayton Beach


GRAYTON BEACH, Fla. (WMBB) — Sunday morning, a diver was reported missing about 3.5 miles south off Grayton Beach. As the search continues, the Walton County Sheriff’s Office has identified t…




www.mypanhandle.com




.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sad!!


----------

